# FS: Ski Team Blue allroad. 90,8XX ODO.



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

First, it is not my car. 
Second, I did not see an allroad classified so I am posting this here since it is such a rare car I would like to see it go to somebody that will enjoy it vs. buy it for their 16 year old kid to smash up. 


Test drove this last night:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/da...093374701.html

One hell of a car, but I'm worried about it nickel and diming me or more like $300 and $500 me to death. Serivce book is stamped through 80K service at Carousel Audi and what service records were available look good. Things that scare me about this car: Auto, Turbo's, Air ride. 

If it was the 6 speed I would be driving it.

Do not know if cam seals were done, do not know about air bag replacement (they worked fine), do not know about the automatic (it shifted fine in tip mode and auto mode) 

Was able to find out it was owned by VW marketing and sold in CO. All service was completed starting about 20K at the local Audi dealership in MN. 

Willing to help internet buyer's with a ride from the airport to the car since I work across the street from the airport and the car is for sale about 5 miles from my house. Also can recommend local VW/Audi shops if you want to have it checked out before purchase. 

Issues I noticed and I am pretty anal about my cars:
Scratch on the rear hatch above the audi badge, maybe an inch long
Small ding on passenger quarter, should be able to PDR it
Scratch on passenger side roof rail, maybe an inch or two long
Scratch on flat black area of roof. 
Some wear on the interiror bit (light switch, heater controls)
Latch is broken on the safety triangle cover in the hatch. 


Again not my car, just want to see it go to somebody who will enjoy it. 

P.S. This is the first car I have driven with a heated steering wheel. Wow, I am in love with that feature.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I have one of these rare color cars, but have a few more miles. 130k, completed all of the service and then some. Relatively minor problems since I have owned it, 2 years now. I dont think I would hesitate as long as a knowledged person purchased it. 

Having a very rare color car is kinda like driving a super car in disquise. Some know the history of it, and others don't but love the color reguardles.

There were 10 of them origonally IIRC. 2 have been wrecked. 

CL link no workie, how much and how much did the sellers know about the history?


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

JBallou said:


> CL link no workie, how much and how much did the sellers know about the history?


Odd does not work for me either. But it is still listed. 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/ctd/2093374701.html

The sellers is a wholesale place and they do not know crap about the car. They know what dealer they purchased the car from and that is about it. I have a source that was able to pull warranty work that was done by Audi. If I bought this car I would track down the last owner and try and get more details about bags and any other work that might have been done.


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

mmmm 2002 olympic edition... and i was JUST back in MN for the holidays!

there were 10 of those originally that were shipped over for the German Team i believe, so this was originally a Utah car FYI


----------

